# BCF has a few bargins on atm



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

At the Capalaba one, Okuma 6ft6 10-24kg one piece heavy boat rods down from $200 to $47(old stock) and Abu garcia C4stick one piece batcaster rods 6-10kg normally $250 down to $57(old stock again)

picked up one of the abu's today and took it for a test, Damn this is the best baitcaster rod i have ever used, comfortable (unlike my jarvis walker ones) and light as hell, solid tip , coupled it with a shakespeare Mantis and 10lb braid , makes casting a breeze.

get in quick cause if they are still there on tues i am getting a few more.


----------

